# Observations from "Kenpo Karate Law of the Fist and the Empty Hand" by Ed Parker Sr.



## Yondanchris (Feb 12, 2013)

So I recently got a copy of "Kenpo Karate Law of the Fist and the Empty Hand" by Ed Parker Sr. 
There are many techniques described and illustrated through pictures. I have attempted to 
identify the techniques, but some have eluded me due to my limited knowledge. 
I would love help or advice on some of the holes I have in the list below: 
Thanks for your help ahead of time!

*TECHNIQUE LIST: *


* CONQUERING SHIELD*
* DELAYED SWORD*
* TWIN KIMONO *
* RAKING MACE*
* OBSCURE WING*
* OBSCURE CLAWS?? ROB TECH*
* OBSCURE SWORD*
* ???*
* DESTRUCTIVE TWINS*
*CONQUERING SHIELD/LONE KIMONO EXT*
*  TWIRLING WINGS*
*CIRCLING WING*
*DELAYED SWORD ISH*
*CIRCLING WING*
*CROSSING TALON*
*THRUSTING PRONGS*
*STRIKING SERPENTS HEAD*
*CRUSHING HAMMER*
*CRASHING WINGS*
*GRIP OF DEATH*
*SCRAPING HOOF*
*LOCKED WING*
*CHARGING RAM*
*BROKEN RAM*
*FLASHING MACE/CROSSING TALONS*
*3 COUNT / ALTERNATING MACES*
*SHIELD & MACE*
*???*
*COORDINATION SET 1*
*ATTACKING MACE*
*???*
*LEAPING CRANE *
*SHIELDING HAMMER*
*SHIELD & SWORD*
*5 COUNT *
*???*
*KNEEL OF COMPULSION *
*DESTRUCTIVE TWINS*
*STOP GAP KICK*
*THRUSTING SALUTE*
*CHECKING THE STORM*
*BUCKLING BRANCH*
*FOOT PARRY/KICK*
*???*
*BROWN BELT TECH*
*FALCONS OF FORCE*
*BEAR AND THE RAM*
*RAM AND THE EAGLE*
*???*
*DROPPING THE STORM (Christian Kempo)*
*DOMMINATING CROSS (Christian Kempo)*
*EVADING THE STORM*
*DEFYING THE STORM*
*(KNIFE) THRUSTING STORM*
*RAINING LANCE*
*GLACING LANCE*
*CLIPPING THE LANCE*
*ENTWINED LANCE*
*???*
*???*
*BROWN BELT TECH*
*BROWN BELT TECH*


----------

